

Iranian government using crowd-sourcing to identify protesters - siavosh
http://iran.whyweprotest.net/off-topic/2029-we-need-bring-down-http-gerdab-ir-fa-pages-cid-407-a.html

======
rms
If you're going to participate please bring sites down by exploiting bugs,
straight up DDoS is bad for internet access for everyone in Iran.

~~~
gasull
Slowloris DoSes sites using low bandwidth.

<http://ha.ckers.org/slowloris/>

------
grandalf
why not just enter randomly guessed Iranian names into the site... to
overwhelm it with incorrect data.

~~~
fburnaby
Don't identify more than a few people from the same IP. It's easy to do QA and
spot someone who's putting in fake names if you get carried away.

------
Tichy
That article has a flair of "kids playing the internet warz" to it.

